# Notebook und Linux



## Sliver (16. Dezember 2003)

Grüße,

ich suche ein günstiges und relativ gutes Notebook welches für Linux ausreicht.
Mit Linux möchte ich keine Audio-, Video- oder sonstige Multimediaanwendungen nutzen. Also ein reines Notebook zum Programmieren unter Red Hat und Debian - Musik sollte man aber schon mit hören können. 

Was ich mindestestens in dem Notebook erwarte sind 1,4Ghz, 512MB DDR333 Ram, eine 40GB Festplatte, eine 10/100MBit Netzwerkkarte (wenn es so etwas gibt), ein DVD-Rom und mindestens eine USB Schnittstelle (kein USB 2.0).
Zudem sollte es relativ leicht und klein sein damit man es jederzeit unter den Arm klemmen kann. Grafikkarte ist mir eigentlich egal solange sie eine Auflösung von 1024x768 in 32 Bit anzeigen kann.

Kennt von euch jemanden einen Händler der solch relativ alten Notebooks verkauft oder hat wer von euch ein gebrauchtes Notebook welches er los werden will?

Danke im vorraus.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## blubber (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

naja, alt UND klein, das it im Grunde ein Widerspruch in sich, vor allem bei Notebooks 
Hast du es schon bei Ebay versucht?

bye


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

Muss dich auch auf eBay verweisen. Gerade im Bereich um die ~1,4Ghz (also gar nicht mal soooo alt  ) sollte es einiges geben.
Achte aber darauf, dass sich der Händler auf den Treuhand Service einlässt (vorher klären), da ich nicht einfach zig Hundert Euro ohne Sicherheit durch die Lande schicken würde.


----------

